#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Διαχείριση έργων >  > > >  >  > Υλικά - Κόστη >  > > >  >  >  Κόστος αλλαγής χρήσης από κατάστημα σε κλειστό χώρο στάθμευσης ή κατοικία

## Jeaglek

Καλησπέρα. Ειμαι μηχανικος της εκπαιδευσης (οχι μόνιμος).
Ηθελα να ρωτησω. Σκεφτομαι να αγορασω ενα ισογειο καταστημα να το κανω θεση σταθμευσης. Ειναι 20 τμ. Δεν το ειδα μεσα ακομη. Τι να προσεξω? Περιπου σαν ταξη μεγεθους η αλλαγη χρησης τι θα μου κοστισει? Και μετα η ανακατασκευη? Μηπως συμφερει να το κανω στουντιο, οπως συνηθιζεται εδω τελευταία? Πάλι ποσο θα μου κοστισουν? Ευχαριστω

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχουν ελάχιστες αμοιβές για τις μελέτες/επιβλέψεις, καταργήθηκαν πριν από 9 χρόνια.
Οι αμοιβές συμφωνούνται ελεύθερα μεταξύ μηχανικού και του πελάτη του.
Από την εμπειρία μου μπορεί να διαφέρουν πάρα πάρα πολύ.
Οπότε τόσο για το κόστος των μελετών/επιβλέψεων όσο και της κατασκευής θα πρότεινα να απευθυνθείτε σε έναν μηχανικός της περιοχής σας που εμπιστεύεστε.
Ο μηχανικός αυτός, αφού μελετήσει όλα τα στοιχεία θα σας πει και αν γίνεται η αλλαγή χρήσης διότι ενδέχεται να υπάρχουν διάφορα προβλήματα.

----------

